# Learning Vocalizations and Body Language



## deschatsrouge (Dec 4, 2017)

I would like to comprehensively learn about the body language and the vocalizations my pet pigeon makes. Does anyone know of any resources such as videos or scholarly articles that comprehensively cover pigeon behavior, vocalizations, and body language? I've watched some videos on YouTube but I'm not getting the information I want. I would like to learn and memorize this information so I can understand my pigeon better. I don't feel like I understand him very well.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The more time you spend with your bird, and the more you watch him, you will learn for yourself. That is really what it takes. Being tuned in to him/her. Interacting and studying them.


----------

